# ANYONE OWN ONE OF THESE?



## Browning (Jan 25, 2005)

Im looking into getting this rifle... http://www.wholesalesports.com/images/savage/167910.gif ...If you own one of these or have any experience with them, could you please share it with me.. Accuracy, reliability, etc. Looks nice, but not sure how it shoots as i have never handled one. Would you choose it over another gun, like say a marlin 880sq? What kind of accuracy at 50 yards and with what ammo? Thank you for any help... Browning... :lol:


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Have a couple seem to be as accurate as the person holding the rifle.


----------

